# wholesale bait



## fluger77 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am trying to find a wholesaler to purchase bait for my baitshop that iam opening. For some reason I am having a hartime finding any. [email protected]


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Try typing in Wolesale bait Dealers and go from there.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Start with NAS Bait out of Marblehead.

If they can't help, they can point you in the right direction. Woody and Terry have done wholesale bait for years. I worked for them when I was a kid.

http://www.bestbait.com/


----------



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

try www.wholesalebait.com,might be a start.


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

I used Akron Wholesale Bait. I think they are still in business. Don't have the number handy. If you can't find it, let me know, I will try to get it for you. 
Gary


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

you can try a place called crawlers i believe they are out of madina


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Try here a friend of mine has a shop and orders from him. Must order at the least a hundered each order but pretty cheap on stuff.

http://www.wholesalecentral.com/maulsa0001/store.cfm


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I am the area rep for Fish On Bait Company. Give me a call if I can be of any help.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Neo, is the fish on herring strips and or whole herring verified VHF free, for use in new york and michigan?

Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Papascott said:


> Neo, is the fish on herring strips and or whole herring verified VHF free, for use in new york and michigan?


Scott - I don't usually chime in too, too often, but thought I'd shoot a message out for clarification. I have been in conversations for the past few days with both the NY and MI heads of DEC/DNR - we'll be just fine.

NY DEC explained that things do not change in the state of New York this coming season. There are some proposed regulations that may or may not go into effect in October that prohibit some baitfish (they are focusing on live fish in particular), but nothing is concrete and our fish remains compliant.

His exact words were "frozen - and therefore dead - fish are not able to reproduce in any way that I am aware of".

MI DNR has a sample of our baitfish arriving today, so that they can confirm that our baits are NOT Pacific Herring. You see, our fish do not come from any location with known VHS exposure, and are compliant with all Michigan legislation.

Shoot me a message if you need further clarification or go to our Great Lakes page to download and print our compliance letter and you should be fine.

Keith

Fish On Bait Company
Jacksonville Beach, Florida
______________________________
Don't just fish... CATCH.


----------



## fishing'fun (May 30, 2005)

Hey Fluger77- 

If you are still looking for a wholesale bait dealer call Gene @ Crawler's Unlimited. He has very high quality bait and he and all his people are great to work with. 330-278-3224. He's up in your area.


----------



## simon schriever (Sep 17, 2016)

fluger77 said:


> I am trying to find a wholesaler to purchase bait for my baitshop that iam opening. For some reason I am having a hartime finding any. [email protected]


 Hello [email protected] can supply youth night crawlers at a great price.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

A&C Bait 330 519 6668


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Simon.. So you know, the post you replied to was from mar. 2008. IN case you did not, thought I'd let you know.


----------

